# Payment Per Mile vs Tax Write Off



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

In preparation for the upcoming quarterly taxes, and organizing my tax deductible items I am curious if we can write-off the mileage driven with the passenger in the car if we are getting 0.628¢ p/m from the passenger.

I am tracking all miles and will write-off any miles while online, from driving to hot spots to driving to pickup passengers which neither Uber/Lyft or the passenger foots for. So my question is the actual miles driven with the passenger in the car.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LUV2DR1VE4YOU said:


> In preparation for the upcoming quarterly taxes, and organizing my tax deductible items I am curious if we can write-off the mileage driven with the passenger in the car if we are getting 0.628¢ p/m from the passenger.
> 
> I am tracking all miles and will write-off any miles while online, from driving to hot spots to driving to pickup passengers which neither Uber/Lyft or the passenger foots for. So my question is the actual miles driven with the passenger in the car.


You can use the SMR deduction for ALL Business miles.


----------

